# Bouee"



## DavyB (Jun 30, 2017)

This is a recent purchase and i cannot find out anything about this make so was looking for some help , it is marked Bouee 17 jewels on the face and has a stamp on the case with a Swallow between 2 S"s , It has a date pointer and is gold plated , Anyone got any ideas .


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

A watch!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Your cousin will be along later, he may be able to help ?


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Have sent a pm with a link to an article that may be of interest to you.

It's another watch forum so not listing it here in case it breaches TWF site protocols.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

It looks so much like an Oris I wonder if it was a commission by them for something? Bouee translating to Buoy ? Maybe some club?


----------



## Eve96 (Dec 28, 2021)

Did you find out anything about this watch, my partner has inherited the exact same one and we were wondering what it was!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Eve96 said:


> Did you find out anything about this watch, my partner has inherited the exact same one and we were wondering what it was!


 Doesn't look like any of the original posters were able to unearth anything helpful, but I can. The watch is French, Bouée being the trademark of Maurice Bouhelier, who from 1946 to 1949 made watches from a workshop at 33 rue Neuve in Morteau, one of the centres of watch making in France. It was a small business, with only two other employees. In 1949 Bouhelier moved to number 31 in the same street and increased the workforce to four - three in the workshop, one running the office. The business closed in 1961. Bouhelier bought in movements by French manufacturers, such as Cupillard, Parrenin, Horlogerie de Savoie and SEFEA, so it would be interesting to see the movement in your partner's watch. That would help to estimate more exactly when it was made. Judging by the number of ebauches (base movements) bought, annual production was at most 2,800 in 1949, reaching ~18,000 by 1957 and falling back to ~10,000 by the end of the 1950s.

If you are able to open the back and take a photo, you'll need to upload it to a hosting service like Flickr or https://postimages.org/, then paste the link into your reply here. It's also possible there may be a makers mark inside the caseback or elsewhere on the case, but not necessarily. Here's the OP's photo without the watermark. Rather a nice watch imho.









Information source: http://patrimoine.bourgognefranchecomte.fr/

House and watchmaking workshop of Jules Renaud-Bezot, Henri Cupillard then Maurice Bouhelier

Maurice Bouhelier's house and watchmaking workshop


----------

